# moving to benalmadina



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

hi

me and my family are moving to benalmadina in june i am currently looking for a 6 month lease on a three bed appartment or town house for about £600 per month we are also looking for part time jobs either in sales or advertising untill we set up our own buisness any info would be a great help thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

big bill said:


> hi
> 
> me and my family are moving to benalmadina in june i am currently looking for a 6 month lease on a three bed appartment or town house for about £600 per month we are also looking for part time jobs either in sales or advertising untill we set up our own buisness any info would be a great help thanks


Have a look through the forum and you'll get some idea of what work is available - not much I'm afraid. Also have a look at perhaps "the sur in english" or "Friday ad" on line. You never know, I think there are some comission only telesales jobs, but if you need an income from day one, then make sure you have a job and a contract before you come. What kind of business are you thinking of setting up?

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are interested in sales I will be happy to interview you once you arrive. Incidentally it is Benalmádena and is pronounced Ben-al-MAD-en-a.

HTH


----------



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have a look through the forum and you'll get some idea of what work is available - not much I'm afraid. Also have a look at perhaps "the sur in english" or "Friday ad" on line. You never know, I think there are some comission only telesales jobs, but if you need an income from day one, then make sure you have a job and a contract before you come. What kind of business are you thinking of setting up?
> 
> Jo x


we are looking to open a personalized gift buisness selling everthing from key rings to tee shirts in our own small shop or stall and promo gifts for hotels and bars 

thanks for geting in touch

billy x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> If you are interested in sales I will be happy to interview you once you arrive. Incidentally it is Benalmádena and is pronounced Ben-al-MAD-en-a.
> 
> HTH


And there you were Steve, only the other day advising people not to come to Spain cos there's no work and times is hard!!!!LOL



Big Bill - Are you sure that Benalmadena can cope with anymore gift/souvenier shops??? There are squillions of em - unless you've got summat really special?????? Anyway, I hope it works for you, maybe with a bit of hard work and originality - who knows! I shall certainly wander in and take a look!

Benalmadena is lovely in the summer, I really love strolling along the Marina looking at the boats - I just wish the summer would hurry up lol


Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> And there you were Steve, only the other day advising people not to come to Spain cos there's no work and times is hard!!!!LOL
> 
> Jo x


Huge difference, JoJo. They have the xxxxs to work commission only in direct sales. These type of people will always survive ........ I have for 30 years!!! People ALWAYS need salespeople - even more in a recession! 

What Spain does not need at the moment is book-keepers, bus-drivers, HGV2s, retail-staff, administrators etc etc - not expat Spain anyway. 

Promotional items? 

Tough game, lots of competition but absolutely no reason why you should not get your slice of the cake if you are ultra-keen on price and have the right contacts for the printing etc. 

Why would you need a shop? If you are to focus on retail, then yes you can rent a unit - there are PLENTY available but be careful on the clauses of the lease. If you are selling B2B, people over here would not expect you to have a retail unit.


----------



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

jojo said:


> And there you were Steve, only the other day advising people not to come to Spain cos there's no work and times is hard!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks , i think that we have got some ideas that no one has yet like instant digital photos printed onto post cards and personalized tee shirt sales but we mostly sell to bars and clubs personalized tee shirts and vest tops key rings and other give aways , dont know about the competition yet but dont realy care already doing well in liverpool so cracking costa del sol should be a piece of cake ha .


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmmmm..... NOTHING new there I am afraid!! 

I fear you will learn quickly that the promotional gift market here is at least as advanced as the UK! As Jojo said, every second shop is selling the stuff! That does NOT stop you doing well at it though! 

Just don't bring any Liverpool FC gear here though! Did I mention that "We are Top of the League" ? (Again!)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo, see what I mean? With an attitude like that, he should do well anywhere. Not the "The world owes me a living attitude" that we so much of.

Apart from the fact that I fear he may be a Toffee or a Bitter Red, I think we'll get along just fine!


----------



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Huge difference, JoJo. They have the xxxxs to work commission only in direct sales. These type of people will always survive ........ I have for 30 years!!! People ALWAYS need salespeople - even more in a recession!
> 
> What Spain does not need at the moment is book-keepers, bus-drivers, HGV2s, retail-staff, administrators etc etc - not expat Spain anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Why not? There are more than a few bars in Benalmádena and area! x million at the last count!! I have not seen people offering a mobile service - could be a niche! Good Luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Huge difference, JoJo. They have the xxxxs to work commission only in direct sales. These type of people will always survive ........ I have for 30 years!!! People ALWAYS need salespeople - even more in a recession!
> 
> What Spain does not need at the moment is book-keepers, bus-drivers, HGV2s, retail-staff, administrators etc etc - not expat Spain anyway.


from what I've seen, if you dont get good results within a couple of weeks tho, you either get kicked out or you dont wanna stay anyway - high turnover of staff! But then i guess you move on to the next one - its all a numbers game!

As for your ideas Bill, should we assume you've been over and checked out the competition?? Cos I'm not sure of the originality of your ideas (she says sitting here wearing a t-shirt with a digital photo of her dog on the front, but it was done in Torremolinos, not benalmadena!) 

Either way. The best policy is to come out, give it your best shot and make sure you have a "get out" plan! "Dont burn your UK bridges" thats my motto!

Keep us posted

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> from what I've seen, if you dont get good results within a couple of weeks tho, you either get kicked out or you dont wanna stay anyway - high turnover of staff! But then i guess you move on to the next one - its all a numbers game! Jo x


Indeed, hole in one!! Yes, it's easy to "get work" in a way that the office administrator can't "find employment" because we often set up our OWN operations just like Bill is looking to do. 

As you say, I am unsure he is offering anything new - other than the mobile service - but people DO buy the products and you are apparently living, moving, walking proof of that!


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi to anyone who can offer their opinion...

We're also looking for advice; how to find accommodation in the Benalmadena area. Apologies for taking the original thread slightly off-track!

We are also moving to Benalmadena but we wouldn't be working. But what's the best way to find somewhere to live? What's the supply and demand for 1 or 2 bed apts? Will it be difficult to find somewhere when we don't speak Spanish? Set up email appts ahead of time or one of us just fly in there for a three or 4 days. Will we need longer?

Boring background/history: we are returning to the UK after 15 yrs in the USA but we've been caught out by the UK rabies rule. So, we are planning to move to the Benalmadena area for 6 months. Much better than leaving our two dogs in quarantine.

Will need something suitable for two people and two small dogs (Border Terrier and a Lhasa Apso) with easy access to amenities? No real location constraints as the kids are in college and we won't be working.

I have been given two websites already (spmrentals and unicasa) as well as the surinenglish website. But the sheer number of results is overwhelming and they don't clearly state pets or no pets.

Any advice very much appreciated.

Rgds

Stephen and Christine McHugh
(and Bess and Teddy!)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You will have zero problems finding an apartment - you may be asked for a higher than average deposit because of the dogs and some ppl will refuse but the area is just heaving with rental properties.


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> You will have zero problems finding an apartment - you may be asked for a higher than average deposit because of the dogs and some ppl will refuse but the area is just heaving with rental properties.


Steve,

Thnx for that. If I fly in for a couple of days, what's the best way to find suitable long let properties? Agents in their offices or classfied ads in english speaking newspapers?

Steve


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll get you a couple of names/numbers. Be aware that if you go through an agent you will NORMALLY pay more. 

Go into ANY bar and say what you are looking for and you will be swamped with offers.


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Go into ANY bar and say what you are looking for and you will be swamped with offers.


LOL

Considering my wife and I like to party, going to a bar for something so mundane seems like an excellent idea!

Steve


----------

